# pictures of the place you're from



## olonny

Let's see some beautiful places out there!  let's share your homeplace, hometown, state, region or country!


----------



## olonny

this is my hometown in the north of Spain 




































_P.S. all pics are mine_


----------



## Frosty




----------



## ShadowsRunner

_*Ya don't ssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay*_


----------



## GoosePeelings




----------



## ShadowsRunner

other places I've lived
Sicamouse











Kelowna


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I've stayed in Montreal for a brief period of time
























I'm serious, it looks like this all of the time!

Van


----------



## dracula

My hometown in October?, a few minutes walk away from my place: 









Our cottage yard in Lapland (northern Finland) last Christmas eve, sorry for the heavily filtered picture, couldn't find the original atm:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

The 2nd pic almost looks like a claymation still from one of those old Christmas movies!


----------



## Amaryllis

I enjoy living in Paris, but sometimes I really miss all the northern landscapes of my home region...


----------



## dracula

CloudySkies said:


> The 2nd pic almost looks like a claymation still from one of those old Christmas movies!


Whoa, hadn't thought of that! Only hyped over the northern lights hahah


----------



## olonny

@Amaryllis that looks really beautiful! @CloudySkies Vancouver is the city I've always wanted to live... one day, one day!


----------



## dunemobbin

A few from around my hometown...


----------



## atenea

Valencia, east of Spain:


----------



## olonny

atenea said:


> Valencia, east of Spain:
> 
> View attachment 327322
> 
> 
> View attachment 327330
> 
> 
> View attachment 327338
> 
> 
> View attachment 327346
> 
> 
> View attachment 327354


I love Valencia, such a lovely Mediterranean city :th_love:


----------



## Coopsickle

This is my home town and where I am currently living... I am hoping to move closer to work (London) soon but for now, this is where I live in Surrey.


----------



## Laze

Top google seach:


----------



## Son of Mercury

Brooklyn bridge. Need I say more?


----------



## Son of Mercury

atenea said:


> Valencia, east of Spain:
> 
> View attachment 327322
> 
> 
> View attachment 327330
> 
> 
> View attachment 327338
> 
> 
> View attachment 327346
> 
> 
> View attachment 327354


Looks peaceful. I wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## anaraqueen

Fortaleza, Brazil


----------



## Syvelocin

Obligatory nature shots around the state.

























My town is a little less exciting, but the view from the butte is nice.









And Autzen Stadium cause the Willamette looks pretty in this picture.


----------



## Wisteria

Scotland, basically


----------



## wastethenight

born and raised 









though I did spend a year in Vancouver when I was a child and still feel weirdly attached to it, I visit at least two/three times a year


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Omg @*voodoodoll *

a fellow Canadian. I send my moldy love to you.


----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## SharksFan99

I know I am reviving an old thread, but I couldn't resist. I took the photo.


----------



## pwowq

From where I live.
It contains 'pictures' of the place I live in. It takes the riders 65-70 seconds to go 1,1km (fall height: 100m) downhill. It takes me 7½ minutes to run the full 1,3km uphill (estimated 120m fall height).





Here's a pic I've taken.


----------



## RJDG14

Here's a picture of the street I lived in from birth until the age of four:









And somewhere else in the city:









I'll leave others to guess which city it is (hint: it's a world heritage site that gets a lot of foriegn tourists and most of its buildings are made of large pale stones)


----------



## Miss Bingley




----------



## Asity

RJDG14 said:


> Here's a picture of the street I lived in from birth until the age of four:
> 
> View attachment 645090
> 
> 
> And somewhere else in the city:
> 
> View attachment 645098
> 
> 
> I'll leave others to guess which city it is (hint: it's a world heritage site that gets a lot of foriegn tourists and most of its buildings are made of large pale stones)


Edinburgh?


----------



## Lollapalooza

RJDG14 said:


> Here's a picture of the street I lived in from birth until the age of four:
> 
> View attachment 645090
> 
> 
> And somewhere else in the city:
> 
> View attachment 645098
> 
> 
> I'll leave others to guess which city it is (hint: it's a world heritage site that gets a lot of foriegn tourists and most of its buildings are made of large pale stones)


Bath?


----------



## Mange

guitar store I started going to at the age of 12







Some bike trail, somewhere at the nature center probably







photos I took in downtown Detroit summer 2012


----------



## Mange

there are 34 lakes in my hometown which is appx 35 miles in diameter. so yeah a lot of lakes. not much else.














View attachment 646586


----------



## OP

I found these online:



















And just for some contrast:


----------



## OP

Also, I took this picture while I was flying back home last year:


* *


----------



## RJDG14

Yep, it is Bath. I see why someone guessed Edinburgh too, given both were built in the Georgian era.


----------



## Glitter Polska

I am from Warsaw. And having been downtown so often I really never think to take any pictures myself.


























Most pictures I have around Poland are when I went on a trip to a different city. Here is some Polish pride from one from a trip in school.









There is also some amazingly beautiful scenery in rural Poland.


----------



## leftover crack

Glitter Polska said:


> I am from Warsaw. And having been downtown so often I really never think to take any pictures myself.


OOh girl, you're uptown aren't you? 

I'm from Szczecin. Hi


----------



## VinnieBob

this is only a wee sample of the beauty new york state has to offer @gardengnome can attest to this
c'mon G.G. post some pics
you be into photography


----------



## 45130

The city I live in, where I grew up, where my heart lies.
View attachment 647770


----------



## leictreon

literally the street i live in









The surroundings (it's a grassland, there's not too much to see)


----------



## gardengnome

Vinniebob said:


> View attachment 647690
> 
> View attachment 647698
> 
> View attachment 647706
> 
> View attachment 647714
> 
> View attachment 647722
> 
> 
> this is only a wee sample of the beauty new york state has to offer
> @gardengnome can attest to this
> c'mon G.G. post some pics
> you be into photography


i'm in florida


----------



## VinnieBob

gardengnome said:


> i'm in florida



niiiiiiiiice
for how long?


----------



## gardengnome

Vinniebob said:


> niiiiiiiiice
> for how long?


almost all my life


----------



## bleghc

taken outside of my house


----------



## Scarab

My backyard during summer.









Damn, @blehBLEH. That's one nice neighbourhood. Looks really nice with the snow as well.


----------



## MyName




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Cotillion




----------



## Angelo




----------



## pwowq

Nearby lake, on its biggest island.








Lake and a part of its biggest island.








Lake and home city.


----------



## Nephandus

Basically:








Occasionally:








But mostly more:








Still technically:


----------



## lolalalah

* *




Used to be my favourite place.


----------



## blondemaiden

(pictures not taken by me)


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Rift

of an area I was from... (*note: not my pics)










* *


----------



## Rift

p.2 of youthful influences


* *


----------



## Rift

p.3, video tours of youthful scars







* *


























A Surfer's Guide to Ventura County Coast

City Walks: Ventura, California virtual treadmill beach walking tour

[FULL VERSION] Driving Pacific Coast Highway from Santa Monica to Santa Barbara, California, 4K UHD

LIVE: Aerials - Thomas Fire burning in Ventura County

OJAI California "Sedona of LA" through Ventura to Oxnard Homeless Camps Trash Graffiti Motor Homes









Port Hueneme: What are they hiding?


Port Hueneme Naval Base is shrouded in secrecy. WhT are they hiding?




www.youtube.com


----------



## MsMojiMoe

i lived everywhere, but I’m lived here when I was 1-4 years old and I have come back and been here for a few years now. my mom and one of my sisters lives in the same state....

to give a hint....it’s a famous movie line...” hey, you guys....”



















There is lots of hiking around here




















Here is the turnabout, this is a tourists town, so in the summer it’s packed


----------

